# FreeRice.com



## Mindi22 (Jun 28, 2005)

Expand your vocabulary and get rice donated through the UN. Very cool site

www.FreeRice.com


----------



## K&JsMaMa (May 26, 2002)

Fun site! I got up to lvl 37


----------



## BiscuitBaby (Nov 21, 2007)

I was on there for a long time! Fun!


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

I got a long way before I had to use dictionary.com


----------



## rachelle-a-tron (Apr 13, 2002)

I love, love, love freerice.com!


----------



## Genesis (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Did they double the amount? I'm getting 20 grains a word now.


----------



## mags (May 4, 2004)

Thanks for sharing that website, I'll be sharing it with my moms club as part of our service project efforts.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

Cool, I got up to 47 before quitting.


----------



## slinginhipmama (Feb 15, 2005)

I got up to level 29







:


----------



## pfamilygal (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm hovering at 46 and can't get any higher.


----------

